# Alum Creek 10-25-09



## GF John (Jul 12, 2008)

Fished alum from 7:00 til noon today,one bite one musky.Didn't weigh or measure it but it was a healthy,fat fish.Caught on a Bagley monster shad north of 36/37.Release to fight another day.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice fish John, was out today myself, but stunk the place up.


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice fish!! You are right, that is one FAT healthy muskie!!!
I was up there myself in the kayak this evening from about 4 pm till dusk. Only managed 2 dink white bass on a crank bait although was in search of the illusive muskie.

MP


----------



## g1pper24 (Aug 21, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL FISH!!! congrats on the great catch. hope there is alot more!!!


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

nice !............


----------

